
Advanced biological computer developed - jonbaer
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130523180318.htm
======
mdturnerphys
Article link (paywall for full-text): [http://www.cell.com/chemistry-
biology/abstract/S1074-5521%28...](http://www.cell.com/chemistry-
biology/abstract/S1074-5521%2813%2900167-1)

